# Roundcube loggt sich immer wieder aus...



## Viperdriver2000 (25. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mit Roundcube nach diesem HowTo installiert:
http://www.howtoforge.com/easy-roun...th-fail2ban-for-ispconfig-3-on-debian-squeeze

jetzt habe ich das problem das ich mich einloggen kann, aber nach ca 3 sec wieder ausgeloggt werde.

Das log von roundcube sagt immer:

```
[25-Apr-2011 00:48:48] PHP Deprecated:  Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/share/php/MDB2.php on line 393
[25-Apr-2011 00:48:48] PHP Deprecated:  Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/share/php/MDB2.php on line 2647
[25-Apr-2011 00:48:48] PHP Deprecated:  Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/share/php/MDB2.php on line 393
[25-Apr-2011 00:48:48] PHP Deprecated:  Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/share/php/MDB2.php on line 2647
[25-Apr-2011 00:48:48] PHP Deprecated:  Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/share/php/MDB2.php on line 393
[25-Apr-2011 00:48:48] PHP Deprecated:  Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/share/php/MDB2.php on line 2647
```
bin ein bischen am verzweifeln...

Ich arbeite mit Debian und habe den Server nach diesem HowTo eingerichtet:
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3


```
root@xy:~# dpkg -l roundcube*
Gewünscht=Unbekannt/Installieren/R=Entfernen/P=Vollständig Löschen/Halten
| Status=Nicht/Installiert/Config/U=Entpackt/halb konFiguriert/
         Halb installiert/Trigger erWartet/Trigger anhängig
|/ Fehler?=(kein)/R=Neuinstallation notwendig (Status, Fehler: GROSS=schlecht)
||/ Name           Version        Beschreibung
+++-==============-==============-============================================
ii  roundcube      0.3.1-6        skinnable AJAX based webmail solution for IM
ii  roundcube-core 0.3.1-6        skinnable AJAX based webmail solution for IM
ii  roundcube-mysq 0.3.1-6        metapackage providing MySQL dependencies for
un  roundcube-pgsq <keine>        (keine Beschreibung vorhanden)
un  roundcube-sqli <keine>        (keine Beschreibung vorhanden)
```


```
root@xy:/var/www# uname -a
Linux xy.net 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Tue Mar 8 21:36:00 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux

root@xy:/var/www# cat /proc/version
Linux version 2.6.32-5-686 (Debian 2.6.32-31) ([EMAIL="ben@decadent.org.uk"]ben@decadent.org.uk[/EMAIL]) (gcc version 4.3.5 (Debian 4.3.5-4) ) #1 SMP Tue Mar 8 21:36:00 UTC 2011

root@xy:/var/www# cat /etc/issue
Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 \n \l
```
hat jemand ne idee?

danke & gruß
vip


----------



## mare (27. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

Schau mal, ob Roundcube ins tmp im roundcube-Ordner schreiben kann.
Ansonsten können die Sessiondaten nicht hinterlegt werden und er logt dich wieder aus.


----------



## Viperdriver2000 (27. Apr. 2011)

Hi,
danke für dein feedback.

also Sie waren 

```
drwxr-x---  2 www-data www-data 4096 27. Apr 08:26 temp
```
was 750 sein müsste.

ich habe Sie mal auf 777

```
drwxrwxrwx  2 www-data www-data 4096 27. Apr 08:26 temp
```
aber immernoch das selbe 

EDIT:
ich hoffe du meintest den temp in /var/lib/roundcube ^^

EDIT2:
Sieht das bei euch auch so aus?

```
root@xy:/var/lib/roundcube# ls -la
insgesamt 24
drwxr-xr-x  6 root     root     4096 27. Apr 15:15 .
drwxr-xr-x 46 root     root     4096 26. Apr 13:08 ..
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root       24 26. Apr 13:08 bin -> /usr/share/roundcube/bin
drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root     4096 26. Apr 13:10 config
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root       30 26. Apr 13:08 .htaccess -> /usr/share/roundcube/.htaccess
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root       30 26. Apr 13:08 index.php -> /usr/share/roundcube/index.php
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root       19 26. Apr 13:08 logs -> ../../log/roundcube
drwxr-xr-x  4 root     root     4096 26. Apr 13:11 plugins
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root       28 26. Apr 13:08 program -> /usr/share/roundcube/program
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root       31 26. Apr 13:08 robots.txt -> /usr/share/roundcube/robots.txt
drwxr-xr-x  3 www-data adm      4096 26. Apr 13:08 skins
drwxr-x---  2 www-data www-data 4096 27. Apr 08:26 temp
```
gruß
vip


----------



## mare (27. Apr. 2011)

Dei Webserver läuft aber auch als www-data und nicht per fast-cgi als web123 ?

Das Listing sieht soweit io aus.

Steht denn was in der /var/lib/roundcube/logs/errors oder /var/www/apache/error.log ?


----------



## Viperdriver2000 (27. Apr. 2011)

Das mit dem FastCGI kann ich dir nicht so genau sagen.

Ich weiß nur das ich es ja bei den "Kunden" ändern kann.
Aber Roundcube liegt ja in keinem Kundenordner.

von daher würde ich sagen es läuft nicht unter fastcgi.

laut info.php:

```
info.php -> /var/lib/roundcube/info.php
```


```
Configuration File (php.ini) Path /etc/php5/apache2  
Loaded Configuration File /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini  
Scan this dir for additional .ini files /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d
```
der apache2 läuft über www-data. da bin ich mir sicher.

das /var/lib/roundcube/logs/errors steht im Eingangspost und ich finde es nichtssagend ^^

das /var/log/apache2/error.log bekommt keinen Fehler. weder beim einloggen in RC noch ausloggen.
is komisch.


----------



## Laubie (28. Apr. 2011)

Warum legst du roundcube überhaupt da ab, und installierst es nicht einfach in ein Weg?
ich hab webmail.domain.de also Web eingerichtet, und darin läuft roundcube ohne probleme 

Aber ok, über welche "Domain" versuchst du RC zu erreichen?
Irgendein VHost oder über die Server-Domain?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Viperdriver2000 (28. Apr. 2011)

da ich es über

```
apt-get install roundcube roundcube-mysql
```
installiert habe, hatte ich nicht so die wahl wohin 

ich rufe es über die serverdomain oder die ip auf.

gruß vip


----------

